

A Tech Column on Wearable Gadgets Draws Fire as ‘Pseudoscience’ - igonvalue
http://publiceditor.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/03/19/a-tech-column-on-wearable-gadgets-draws-fire-as-pseudoscience/

======
msabalau
It's amusing that Bilton writes that "we still don’t know definitively the
causes of cellphones and cancer". Knowing what causes cell phones is such a
mystery...

~~~
spacemanmatt
Establishing causality eventually gets one into theory and mythology of
original creation. Amusing, indeed!

